# My rabbit , is pregnant and it's day 34 and she hasn't had babies yet



## Jasminebunny (Jun 21, 2019)

She's a 2 year old harlequin rabbit , fed on 1/4 cup of pellets a day to 1 cup of fresh leafy greens and occasional fruit as a treat , and unlimited hay everyday .
About 34 days ago i let her out with my male rabbit cookie ( i don't really care if they breed or not ) . 
A week later , when i was handling her i realisted she was a little fatter than normal . 
I decided to check whether she was pregnant or not , and yes she is .
It's been 34 days now , and she still hasn't had them yet , yesterday morning she was nesting a little .
This morning i went to see her , and i gave her , her normal food . She sat in the same corner and was nesting a little , then she pulled a bunch on hay to her nest and just sat there for 10 hours or so .
She hasn't given birth , but she is eating a little . 
Not drinking voluntarily , i have to give her water though a syringe.

Here's a picture of her , (she's not pregnant in this picture )


----------



## zuppa (Jun 21, 2019)

She's very pretty I can't wait to see pictures of her kits 

It usually takes 28 to 36 days with most giving birth on day 31 but I've seen mentioning of 43 days of pregnancy so as you describe she's doing good she built her nest and ready for giving birth, if she eats less than usual it's fine too she will need a plenty of water when it will start so just give her an extra bottle or water bowl she will need it.


----------



## Preitler (Jun 21, 2019)

Also, some calcium might help, if available a fruit flavoured Tums is said to be apreciated, I made oatmeal cookies with some fine ground (coffee blender) eggshells I give a doe when she's due.

Hm, about the age question, my most proven doe is 7 now, her litters are starting to get smaller (normally 6-9, now 4), and 2 months ago it was the first time that she had a kit outside of the nest (saved it). I'm not sure if I'm going to breed her next year, depends on how her constitution is then.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jun 22, 2019)

Thank you both!


----------



## majorv (Jun 22, 2019)

By day 35 if there are no kits then you might have the vet check to make sure she is pregnant. If this is her first litter then at 2 years old the chance of her getting pregnant easily goes down quite a bit.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jun 25, 2019)

I took her to the vet and they said she was pregnant and just to wait , if by 43 day she hasn't had them ,Come back.


----------



## zuppa (Jun 25, 2019)

Preitler said:


> Also, some calcium might help, if available a fruit flavoured Tums is said to be apreciated, I made oatmeal cookies with some fine ground (coffee blender) eggshells I give a doe when she's due.
> 
> Hm, about the age question, my most proven doe is 7 now, her litters are starting to get smaller (normally 6-9, now 4), and 2 months ago it was the first time that she had a kit outside of the nest (saved it). I'm not sure if I'm going to breed her next year, depends on how her constitution is then.


Oatmeal cookies sound interesting could you please share recipe with us?


----------



## Preitler (Jun 25, 2019)

It's just kitchen oatmeal, apart from the ground up eggshells (removed the skin inside, dried them on the stove, and used a coffee blender. Small knife tip per cookie), a very small pinch of salt, I think I mixed some soaked pellets in there too, just added some water so it became a dough, formed cookies and dried them on the heating.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jun 25, 2019)

Omg she just had her BABIES!
What do i do now?


----------



## zuppa (Jun 25, 2019)

Jasminebunny said:


> Omg she just had her BABIES!
> What do i do now?


Celebrate! 







Congratulations! You might want to check later how many little bunnies are there and if all are moving and warm and tomorrow if their tummies are nice and round, and now just tell her she's a good girl and she did great


----------



## Mackenzie Salm (Jun 25, 2019)

Let mom do what she does. Word of advise you probably won't see her feeding the kids so look carefully at the kits to make sure they are getting enough milk.


----------



## Mackenzie Salm (Jun 25, 2019)

And you have to post pictures!


----------



## April LD (Jun 26, 2019)

Congrats Grandma


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jun 26, 2019)

She had 6 , and they are all alive .
She's been feeding them fine , and i think they are about 2 or three days old .


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 14, 2020)

Looking back at when they were born makes me so happy!


----------



## Samiad38 (Sep 15, 2021)

Sorry a bit late to the game but can I ask at how many days your Doe actually had her babies? We are on day 34 and no babies? Im not sure if she’s even pregnant or not anymore…I was so sure she was but now I’m questioning it?


----------



## Cait Stockmann (Sep 24, 2021)

Can anyone help me also? What can I do to help my rabbit? She's 35 days pregnant and still hasn't had anything


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 24, 2021)

This is an old thread. Please begin a new thread to post current questions. Any questions regarding breeding should be posted in _The Rabbitry and Show Room _forum found here:





The Rabbitry & Show Room


Breeder and Show Chat (and 'What Breed Is My Bunny?')




www.rabbitsonline.net


----------

